# When could you no longer suck in your bump? lol



## 1liz9

OK, so my pants are all tight...and naked or in tighter clothes I look pregnant (usually have a flat tummy). But I can still suck it in...it may hurt and I may not be able to do it for long as I need to breathe...but I can do it.

So, when (with your first) did your bump become a real bump and not just look like fat? :blush:


----------



## Star7890

My bump started looking like a real bump about 20 weeks, before that I couldnt suck it in but it kind of went hard/soft and was still a bit flabby haha xx


----------



## eulmh82

well I'm 20 weeks and I think i still look fat but people tell me it looks like a bump. i think it's only really in the last few days that it;s properly grown though.


----------



## bumpbear

I'm 19 weeks now. I can't suck it in to it's former glory, but still to a point where I dont look pregnant! It varies between flabby, hard or a mixture of both depending on the time of day at the mo. I used to have bump envy, but now that I am starting to pop, I actually see the benefits of not showing for longer: easier to get back in shape afterwards and less likely to get stretch marks!


----------



## eulmh82

bumpbear said:


> I'm 19 weeks now. I can't suck it in to it's former glory, but still to a point where I dont look pregnant! It varies between flabby, hard or a mixture of both depending on the time of day at the mo. I used to have bump envy, but now that I am starting to pop, I actually see the benefits of not showing for longer: easier to get back in shape afterwards and less likely to get stretch marks!

Oh is this true? I'm still in my normal trousers although they are beginning to tighten up. I did lose a stone with morning sickness though. I'm hoping I don't put on too much as I am already a stone over weight and I don't lose weight easily - apart fronm during the morning sickness phase and I'm happy to leave that behind!!!!


----------



## Mel S

I am glad I'm not the only one who still tried to suck their stomach in !! And I have found in the last week that I can't suck it in to non pregnant look now and when I lay down it doesn't sink in completely like it used to...


----------



## pixydust

About 20 weeks it became a proper hard bump which i literally cant hide by sucking in anymore, 2nd baby x


----------



## Hels_Bells

Gosh, I kept reading this as "When could you no longer suck your thumb?" :dohh:

I can't suck it in anymore. Well, it'll go in a little, but you can def. still see most of my bump. I'm at 16 weeks tomorrow. My belly popped really early.


----------



## AngelUK

My belly still looks either like the bloat of the century or a greedy gut but I can only suck in a bit of my tummy but my belly pretty much stays where it is. This has been so since about week 13 at least. Mind you I have two in there. This is my first pregnancy.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I dont remember exactly, maybe around 16-17 weeks. I didnt have a huge bump but it stayed there when I sucked in. Now I can suck in all I want and the bump doesnt even flinch ha ha


----------



## MissJennayee

I noticed for the first time last night I could no longer suck in my bump! I'm 20 weeks and feel like a house. Lol.


----------



## MeowPurr32

I've always had a roundish belly my whole life (genetics), and I am one of you ladies who also had a noticeable bump early, long before 20 weeks. I'm starting to watch what I eat now, because I'm gaining too fast. Time for maternity pants-- so much more comfortable!


----------



## Skadi

12 Weeks for me! That signaled the end of trying to squeeze into my regular clothes.


----------



## Wishing_well

I can still suck it in at 17 weeks, but in the evening (with bloat) it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## absmum2be

I can still! I don't like to incase I squash my little princess but can deffo do it! xx


----------



## Sassychic

Each week it gets a little harder to suck in but I can still do it at this point. The bump seems to grow through the day and shrink overnight.


----------



## babyoneill

i am 15 vweeks and i look pregnant, i feel massive x


----------



## ljb1

This is all making me feel a bit better. I'm 14 weeks and can still suck in my bump although not as flat as I used to but my bump really varies in size. I've been getting a bit paranoid as my 'bump' (little bulge) seems to have shrunk over past couple of days and any symptoms (boobs & tiredness) I had have completely dissappeared. I'm hoping this is all just the stage of pregnancy. Is this the same with others?
I've been trying so hard not to have any negative thoughts throughout pregnancy but last couple of days have had a nagging worry.


----------



## justplainTIFF

I'm 13+5 and already Having trouble sucking it in to my prepregnancy flatness. My hip bones used to stick out a bit and now I can't even get my belly flush with them. I still don't look properly pregnant to the outside world but hubby and I notice quite a difference.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Mine is still a little bloaty looking - I think just looking at me one might not know if I was pregnant or not quite yet. Depends on the outfit I'm wearing too though. Some of my pants still fit me - some don't so much anymore. I think by December I'll be in all maternity pants or using the belly band however. 

I can definitely not suck it in anymore though either. It's a bump - but it's kind of a bump in training hehe or a bump with potential :)


----------



## April2012

i am just fine in the morning...but after i eat a regular-sized meal...i bloat. so things tighten up a bit on me...and i look....bloated. very frustrating.


----------



## aliwnec10

about 24 weeks. ;)


----------



## Kristin52

I still can, a little :p


----------



## just.me

This makes me feel so much better, I can still suck mine in, not totally flat but still. In my jeans I have a perfect bump but in my underwear I look fat an wobbley! Gald I'm not alone in thia on! :)! 

Xx:


----------



## NC_Sarah

suck it in? I'm always trying to stick it out! haha. My family commented yesterday that they can really tell I'm pregnant now which I'm so excited about :) It first started coming in right at 16 weeks but I feel like I've bulked out quite a bit just in the past 3 days


----------



## 1liz9

NC_Sarah said:


> suck it in? I'm always trying to stick it out! haha.

HAHA- me too! I can't wait until it's natural :)


----------



## ljb1

I thouhgt I had a nice little bump growing. But went to see doc yesterday and HE said at 14 weeks baby will still be behind pubic bone. When I asked him what the bump was growing in my lower belly HE said 'That extra slice of bread love!' Cheeky bugger!


----------



## Skadi

ljb1 said:


> I thouhgt I had a nice little bump growing. But went to see doc yesterday and HE said at 14 weeks baby will still be behind pubic bone. When I asked him what the bump was growing in my lower belly HE said 'That extra slice of bread love!' Cheeky bugger!

Pfft. Thats what people kept telling me too, or that it was bloat! lol Yeah right! Your body doesn't have to work on an exact time schedule. Just to show it wasn't bloat, my fundal height measures at a full 2 weeks and a half ahead of where it should. Meaning when some people on this forum were commenting it was probably just bloat etc... NOPE.


----------

